

Polite Code for the Beginner Programmer - dmragone
http://www.dmragone.com/post/32531545397

======
writeclick
Seconded. Understanding the details of each statement before progressing seems
to lead to a deeper and more lasting understanding. See you Monday at DBD
headquarters!

